# Toronto yarn shop



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

I will be in Toronto next week and want suggestions for places to buy yarn. I would also like to know about thrift shops or second hand stores.

Thanks


----------



## Jill remski (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi... The best place to go is Romni wools on Queen Street...if it is not there it does not exist....good buys in the basement ....good luck... Jill


----------



## elainesak (Oct 23, 2011)

There are quite a few. I was there last fall. Romni Wools is two floors of amazement in every direction!
Americo is beautiful, incredible, and a feast for the fiber soul!
Lettuce Knit is smaller, and lots of fun.
There are more, but I can't think of them all from the top of my head.
(These are all yarn stores - Romni has a 'bargain basement'.
Enjoy!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## SGray (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is a website for a store in the East End of Toronto. Great bargains. It is called Sew'n Knit'n Serge Outlet. Friendly, helpful staff. Enjoy your visit.
www.sewknit.ca


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I second that recommendation! The shop is on Gower street,south of St.Clair, west of Victoria Park. Also in the area is one branch of Value Village---a thrift store, at Victoria Park and Eglinton. A little further east, there's a Salvation Army store, on the south side of Eglinton just west of Warden.There is off street parking at all these locations---a plus in Toronto!


SGray said:


> Here is a website for a store in the East End of Toronto. Great bargains. It is called Sew'n Knit'n Serge Outlet. Friendly, helpful staff. Enjoy your visit.
> www.sewknit.ca


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

There is also Len's Mills on Orfus Rd off Dufferin St between Lawrence Ave and Yorkdale Plaza. You can take the Spadina Subway with a short bus ride to this location if you do not have a car.I have not been there but have heard the store in Quelph is great. Hope to go this week.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Top of my list would be The Purple Purl. http://thepurplepurl.com/contact/
I dropped in there last year and one of the owners taught me how to knit « à la portuguese » ! It is a coffee shop and yarn store with a fantastic selection of books. Although it is in the opposite direction of most of the yarn stores, don't miss this one. It is the best!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

There are 9 Len's Mill stores, across southern 0ntario. I was i the one in Hawkesville, yesterday, and have been in the ones in Hespeler(Cambridge), K-W,and Guelph. All have an amazing selection of yarn, fabric, and lots of other items, including some foods, and clothing. Always a fun experience, to visit Len's!


Wee Brenda said:


> There is also Len's Mills on Orfus Rd off Dufferin St between Lawrence Ave and Yorkdale Plaza. You can take the Spadina Subway with a short bus ride to this location if you do not have a car.I have not been there but have heard the store in Quelph is great. Hope to go this week.


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you all so much. Such wonderful options. We don't have an excess of shops in this city.

Happy hunting for me!!!


----------

